# Pro Body question



## Sachphotography (Jan 16, 2010)

Im am curious. I was reading a website today and they labeled a canon 20d as a professional camera. Now  agree that the use of the camera defines the label. But come on... What really defines a Professional. I recently picked up a d300. Now this by all mean can be used to achieve professional results but it falls more into a Semi-pro category.. I guess my question is this.....

What really defines a Professional camera? 
Specs or how it is used?
I see people doing shoots with a rebel or d60 and have to wonder about this!??!

Input please....


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 16, 2010)

Who cares what someone labels something, just shoot... There's no way to define it, so I don't see the point - it's marketing. Sure some bodies are built better and to last longer, but you can get the same image quality from a D5000 that you can from a D300.

The only thing that defines a professional camera is what a professional decides to use.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes ... marketing.

Labels are being used to elevate the status of the camera ... makes the buyer feel that they are purchasing a superior camera because it is designed for a "professional" photographer.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

Just curious is all...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 17, 2010)

pro level cameras are generally sealed and have vertical grips built in. so, 1D's or the nikon D1/2/3


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 17, 2010)

I would attribute it to build quality, as well. There are many consumer grade cameras out there that can take professional grade photos, but there is _no way_ my D70 would've stood up to the physical abuse that my D2Xs has seen.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2010)

Professional d-slr bodies from Nikon and Canon cost a pretty fair amount of money and have the best technology their manufacturers can offer. It's pretty clear that neither a Nikon D3000 or a Canon Rebel  T1i can be called "professional d-slr".

I prefer the term "flagship camera" to represent the top Nikon and Canon bodies, which have been the D1-D2-D3 series and the Canon 1D and 1Ds series bodies. If you've ever used any of those cameras, you'll know how much they differ from the lower-priced offerings.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 17, 2010)

Clear to us maybe. But in the eyes of your typical consumer, any camera these days that isn't a point and shoot is automatically a "professional" camera. Having a DSLR elevates your status to the general public.

That said the professional cameras are based on their likely hood that something will go wrong. You'll find the figures that matter are build quality, weather sealing, and shutter durability above all else.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

O basically assumed most of what has been said here, I was just wondering what others said. Pretty much I figure that the true pro bodies were the D3 and 1d series. I would consider a d5 MII and a d700 a pro body due to their specs. I honestly don't care. I made money all last year with my d80 and now that I moved up to the d300 I plan to make more because now I can shoot the jobs I had to turn down. Upgrading to 2.8 glass will help a bunch as well!!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 17, 2010)

So you guys are saying that Pro camera's have mechanical advantages over the "un-pro" models, concerning durability and environmental protection ?

Would the Pentax K-7 be a "Pro" camera ?


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

dxqcanada said:


> So you guys are saying that Pro camera's have mechanical advantages over the "un-pro" models, concerning durability and environmental protection ?
> 
> Would the Pentax K-7 be a "Pro" camera ?



Who knows... I dont. I just dont want this turning into a brand war. I am just curious on peoples opinions. In my opinion I would say that the k-7 would be a semi-pro body. Take it with a grain of salt but that's my opinion.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

hey now! i have a d5000 and i must say ive seen some pretty amazing things come from this cam. i think its more the photographer...


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 17, 2010)

dxqcanada said:


> So you guys are saying that Pro camera's have mechanical advantages over the "un-pro" models, concerning durability and environmental protection ?
> 
> Would the Pentax K-7 be a "Pro" camera ?


 
Yes, there is a mechanical advantage of the pro cameras over consumer units...just look up the shutter lifespan ratings.

I think the K7 could probably be put in the "pro-sumer" catagory. As stated above, the flagship pro models typically have the integrated vertical grip.





Sachphotography said:


> Who knows... I dont. I just dont want this turning into a brand war. I am just curious on peoples opinions. In my opinion I would say that the k-7 would be a semi-pro body. Take it with a grain of salt but that's my opinion.


 
I don't see a brand war going... I see the opinions you asked for.



Hybrid Designz said:


> hey now! i have a d5000 and i must say ive seen some pretty amazing things come from this cam. i think its more the photographer...


 
As I stated above, there are many consumer grade cameras that take equally great photos..... IMO, I think it more comes down to what the cameras can hande on a day-to-day use/abuse.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

Phranquey;1809353
 I don't see a brand war going... I see the opinions you asked for.
 [quote="Hybrid Designz said:


> hey now! i have a d5000 and i must say ive seen some pretty amazing things come from this cam. i think its more the photographer...


LOL..I'm sure it can take great pics. Sucks it doesn't have a built in motor though. 

 know there is no brand war......yet... LOL just doing some preemptive  warnings.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 17, 2010)

The Canon nF-1 that I used to have was a "Professional" labeled camera.

Body material = durability
Camera construction = precision, durability and longevity 
Designed to be modular = viewfinders - focus screens - winders - film backs - other addon accessories

Modularity was a big thing for Pro cameras.

Many of the manual focus Pro camera's were build this way (ie Canon F-1, nF-1, Nikon F-2/3/4/5) ... some had the contruction (Olympus OM-4ti , Pentax LX, Contax RTS ...)


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 17, 2010)

All Professional ever has meant is you pay more for it and thus probably want to use it daily and it can keep up with that sort of treatment better than less expensive cameras..

Trucly it does not matter as I have pro friends that shoot incredible stuff with a disposable camera...

Thou if its water proof - dust proof and over 5 grand I would never thinking of buying it unless I was going to Make money with it...


----------



## Garbz (Jan 18, 2010)

Hybrid Designz said:


> hey now! i have a d5000 and i must say ive seen some pretty amazing things come from this cam. i think its more the photographer...



Pro pictures and Pro gear are two very different things. Sure the pictures may look great, but take a D5000, and take a D3 and drop them both from a height of about 1m. Then see which one is still taking pictures after.

Quite simply Pros are the ones who abuse them. It's the Pros who depend on their gear whether they are using it in a blizzard in Antarctica, at the mouth of a bubbling volcano, tracking through a jungle at 100% humidity, or photographing a heated wedding knowing full well if you don't get the picture Mrs Bridezilla will tear your nipples off.



dxqcanada said:


> Designed to be modular = viewfinders - focus screens - winders - film backs - other addon accessories
> 
> Modularity was a big thing for Pro cameras.



Still is. I don't see multiple focusing screens listed as accessories for Nikon cameras for anything other than D3, D2x, or D2h. Sure aftermarket ones are available for the D200 and others but the point is still the same.


----------



## iskoos (Jan 18, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Im am curious. I was reading a website today and they labeled a canon 20d as a professional camera. Now agree that the use of the camera defines the label. But come on... What really defines a Professional. I recently picked up a d300. Now this by all mean can be used to achieve professional results but it falls more into a Semi-pro category.. I guess my question is this.....
> 
> What really defines a Professional camera?
> Specs or how it is used?
> ...


 
To me that 20D falls in semi-pro category. For Canon's I would consider all Rebel series as a straight consumer cameras. Cameras made for people who would like to step up from P&S cameras. From Rebel all the way to 1D series cameras considered semi-pro (IMO) and 1D series are pro.
Yeah, in the hands of the pros a low and camera can produce a great image but that is not it. It wouldn't be fair to say 1D or Rebel same thing as long as it is in the hands of a pro...


----------

